# Best Fencing for Horned Goats?



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, yesterday one of my 11 month old does got her horns stuck in the fencing. She really scared me, and if I hadn't heard her, she could have had a worse outcome. She is fine now, just a little blood at the base of the horns, and was a little shaken up. Now I want to know, is what kind of fencing should be used when we start working on fencing in our field for the goats this summer. The plan is to let them graze during to middle of the day and finally fence in all of the field like originally planned. But, I am wondering what kind of fence would be best, for our only three horned goats, Daisy (the one whose horns got stuck in fence), Sophie, and Calvin. I would like to add, that these three goats would never have been horned goats, if our vet hadn't messed up so badly with them (we had the three goats horns' grow back, and another three had small scurs that eventually fell off. NOT a very good track record as far as that goes...). So, any suggestions on what to use? 

P.S. Picture attached is Daisy's horns, for reference as to what kind of fencing would be best. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No climb horse fencing or chain link.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I had an older gentlemen that has been raising goats for 30+ years tell me that your fence needed to be able to hold prisoners and water....lol.... We use woven wire on our farm with a strand of electric about 12'' or so off the ground. This helps to keep them off the fence and deters them from sticking their heads through. Good luck and I'm glad your girl is ok.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, thank you. I will certainly look into that kind of fencing. It would probably be best if I tried it out with the goats first, and also look at prices.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

you have some no climb fencing in the back ground of your pic.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

small squares lol..goat panels, goat wire...no climb


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

We have some 6 foot hivh wire fencing with small 3-4 inch squares that does well for horned goats down here. It is sold locally in rolls. For their pens up cloase to the house, we have 10 foot high panels that is sold for dogs. But we used it for the goats successfully. The 10 foot high panels are expensive. So far we have not lost a goat.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I have the sheep/goat sized field fencing around my 3 acres and my guys can't even begin to get their heads into it. The only problem that I foresee, maybe, is that they might decide to jump over it at some point in the future (it's only 4 feet tall) but if they ever show any signs of doing that, or even thinking about it, then I will retro-fit it with a hot wire at about collar level.

Mine are larger goats with horns in the 8-10" range. I'm not 100% sure how well it would work with the smaller breeds but I think it should good for them too, and it would be a lot harder for them to jump over it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

After a curtain age (6-12 months), a standard sized goat with horns is big enough that that cant get their heads through field fencing.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Red Top fencing makes a sheep and goat fencing that is small squares. Maybe like about 4 inches. We really like it -it comes in the big roll 333' I think it is.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We like woven wire horse fencing. Holes small enough that they can't get their horns through. If you have larger fencing holes, some people put a light pcv pipe across the top of their horns to keep them from getting stuck.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> you have some no climb fencing in the back ground of your pic.


Oh, yeah. That's is actually the fencing she got her horns stucks in.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies, I'll definitely be doing my research on all the fence ideas.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

We also use the red top goat fencing that comes 350' to a roll. I have one doe that is still determined to try and get stuck so she gets a piece of PVC taped to her horns. Hope you find one that works for you!


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

We did quite a bit of research in fencing before we got our first boers. After weighing the cost of woven wire, panels or electric we went with 5 strands of electric starting at 6" from the ground and 9" between. Absolutely no issues! Our fencer is the key and we are running about 7300 volts. It's recommended for goats to have I think around 4500 volts if I remember right. It only takes one touch and they never touch it again. Keeps the predators out too. And it eliminates the goats jumping up on it which is a pet peeve of mine. Very happy with the fence for sure. Just my experience tough.


----------

